# Stalker snake bites man on nose



## Fuscus (Sep 10, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-10-2009
*Source Site:* http://www.news.com.au
*Author:* 

* Man says snake is stalking him
* Says snake crawled into his bed and bit him
* Attacks man's son following night

I await the predictable comments especially of the photo
I also wonder if the ufo hotline limits his calls to two a week

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 11, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrr love the pic ...see people this is what the term 'SHOVEL SHERRIF" is and these type of people make my blood boil !!
Also they are the highest at risk to be bitten by a ven ,due to the uniform they wear ..the stubbie shorts and thongs and the over powering smell of their mouthwash ...usually a strong yeasty smell and seems to have plenty of it ;.) ....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 11, 2009)

Grr, if he's bent on killing the poor NON-VENOMOUS thing, then he should at least be a man and put down the shovel and use his bare hands, even then it's an unfair fight by a LONG shot... 

I wanna take that shovel and use it to smack that ugly grinn of his face... and OMG put some longer pant's on or close your legs dude! he's just screaming "I'm a shovel weilding bogan!"


----------



## bubbaloush (Sep 11, 2009)

yep hes a hero or trying to be


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 11, 2009)

He looks like he stinks of rat too, maybe that's what's attracting the snake >_>


----------



## channi (Sep 11, 2009)

He lives in a shed, what does he expect??? Idjut.


----------



## smacktart (Sep 11, 2009)

HE lives in a bloody tin shed that doesnt have corners he is just asking for it


----------



## webcol (Sep 11, 2009)

Why is he living in a shed with missing walls?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 11, 2009)

channi said:


> He lives in a shed, what does he expect??? Idjut.


 hey not all of us shed dwellers are like that ...am soon to be moving in our shed ...:lol::lol:


----------

